# WTD Titanium frame set. 52-54cm



## mythste (10 May 2017)

dont ask. I'm having an identity crisis. Got anything interesting?


----------



## vickster (11 May 2017)

Someone posted this on a thread I started the other day. Not sold first time round

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282457136873?rmvSB=true

Presumably you've looked at Spa etc if new an option, ebay if not


----------



## mythste (11 May 2017)

vickster said:


> Someone posted this on a thread I started the other day. Not sold first time round
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282457136873?rmvSB=true
> 
> Presumably you've looked at Spa etc if new an option, ebay if not



Yes and yes. I don't know an awful lot about Omega, I do like the super short head tube though! The plan is to build up a bike that can do Sunday morning centuries and Tuesday evening crit smashes... to be built up with sram red.


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2017)

*This* is a bargain


----------



## mythste (11 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> *This* is a bargain



I know, I sent him an offer!  but at 5'7 (and a half...) it's too much of a risk at the price he's asking on a 54. General concensus seems to suggest they size large.


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2017)

mythste said:


> I know, I sent him an offer!  but at 5'7 (and a half...) it's too much of a risk at the price he's asking on a 54. General concensus seems to suggest they size large.




I'm 5'9" and ride a 54 Ventus. If anything I think they size up small. I use a 100mm stem, so you could go with a smaller one.


----------



## mythste (11 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I'm 5'9" and ride a 54 Ventus. If anything I think they size up small. I use a 100mm stem, so you could go with a smaller one.



Oh that's interesting. I don't suppose you have any pics to wet my appetite?


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2017)

mythste said:


> Oh that's interesting. I don't suppose you have any pics to wet my appetite?



These may help. As you can see it does have a sloping top tube. A fair amount of seat post and a few fork spacers.











The geometry is also spot on.


----------



## mythste (11 May 2017)

Blooming lovely that. My point of reference for my "perfect" bike is the genesis equilibrium 2015. I can raise or lower the bars for racing and touring and actually, looking at the geometry charts I think the genesis sizes up slightly larger! Hmm...


----------



## vickster (11 May 2017)

mythste said:


> Blooming lovely that. My point of reference for my "perfect" bike is the genesis equilibrium 2015. I can raise or lower the bars for racing and touring and actually, looking at the geometry charts I think the genesis sizes up slightly larger! Hmm...


They did that in Ti...but like hen's teeth now

The one on eBay is unfortunately a 56
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Titainium-Road-Bike-/162469396399?hash=item25d3ee3faf:g:YjMAAOSw~CFY7SNz


----------



## mythste (11 May 2017)

vickster said:


> They did that in Ti...but like hen's teeth now
> 
> The one on eBay is unfortunately a 56
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Titainium-Road-Bike-/162469396399?hash=item25d3ee3faf:g:YjMAAOSw~CFY7SNz



Lovely isn't it! Would like a bit of variety though. My Genevieve is going nowhere.


----------



## Soltydog (12 May 2017)

mythste said:


> General concensus seems to suggest they size large.





ianrauk said:


> I'm 5'9" and ride a 54 Ventus. If anything I think they size up small. .



I agree with Ian on this, I'm 6'5" & normally ride a 60cm frame, my 60cm Ventus is a touch on the small side & could do with being slightly larger for me, but it's still my favourite bike


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2017)

Soltydog said:


> I agree with Ian on this, I'm 6'5" & normally ride a 60cm frame, my 60cm Ventus is a touch on the small side & could do with being slightly larger for me, but it's still my favourite bike




Well there you go @mythste 
Go for it...


----------



## vickster (12 May 2017)

£1090 frameset alone for the Spa Elan if you are wanting discs perhaps


----------



## mythste (12 May 2017)

vickster said:


> £1090 frameset alone for the Spa Elan if you are wanting discs perhaps



Want to stick to rim brakes, but thanks!

Going to hold out for the right ventus frame - or a chinook if I get lucky! I want to build it up sub 7kg as a project and it's all rather exciting! Wheels next.


----------



## Alan Frame (17 May 2017)

I have an unbranded frame going spare if you're interested?
It's fully titanium, including the forks and was probably made in Taiwan by one of the firms which also produces frames for the big names.
It is exceedingly well made and beautifully finished.
Size is 21" or 53.5 cms centre of BB to the top of the seat tube. Wheelbase is 98 cms, 52.5 cms top tube, 61 cms downtube, head angle around 72 degrees.

I bought the frame about 5 years ago with the intention of building it up, but never got round to it.
I attach a few pictures from the previous owner, when it was a complete bike.
I started building the bike up as a triple and quite a few parts could be included and I can supply further pictures as it is now, if you're interested.
Looking for around £450, including all the parts I accumulated to build it up and I'm near Birmingham if you wanted to take a look.

Cheers, Don


----------



## vickster (9 Jun 2017)

mythste said:


> Want to stick to rim brakes, but thanks!
> 
> Going to hold out for the right ventus frame - or a chinook if I get lucky! I want to build it up sub 7kg as a project and it's all rather exciting! Wheels next.


@mythste 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Van-Nicho...261533?hash=item25d8831e1d:g:Yy0AAOSw4CFY6pu8


----------

